# Cat wheezes when she breathes; sounds like snoring



## anne j (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey all.

Sasha turned 9 years old this month. For a while now, when she breathes in she'll make a wheezing sound. If she were asleep, I would swear it was snoring. It only happens when she breathes IN, and it doesn't happen every single time.

I took her in for a check up, described it and had been thinking it was coming from her nose. But the vet took a look in her throat and one of her tonsils was inflamed/red. Everything else with her checked out okay (he didn't look in her nose, though). He gave her a Convenia shot and they've called us a couple times since to check on her.

It seemed like maybe the shot had worked a bit since the wheezing didn't sound as loud as before. (though, I will never do convenia again since reading about all the awful side effects). But now the wheezing has gone back to being fairly loud on occasion.

I've tried to pinpoint when she does it; an example: she'll be laying down, relaxed and start making the noise. I call her name, she looks at me and the sound stops. So it's not happening on every breath. She's snoozing next to me right now, and I don't hear anything.

Other than that, she seems completely fine. She eats, drinks, runs around and plays, bathroom habits are normal, grooming is normal.

Anyone have any ideas?
Thank you!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

hmmm. Sounds strange. Did the vet recommend a second dose of the antibiotic for the inflamed tonsil? Do you have a follow up visit scheduled? I wonder if it is purring related. My Zipper at times sounds like she is pushing a purr out rather than letting it just flow, especially when she is looking at me like I walk on water. It sounds a bit like snoring when she does that.


----------



## anne j (Sep 22, 2013)

It is strange. I don't have a follow-up scheduled because for one, other than the noise she seems okay. And two, she gets so upset going to the vet. she frantically yowls there and back, and she got so freaked out last time, she peed on herself when she was in the carrier on the way there. I really don't want to put her through that again if I don't have to.

With Sasha, I don't think it's purr related. It's just a completely different sound. Like a snore, or she's stopped up or something like that. I wish I was able to record it, so I'd post it so other people could hear it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I would phone up the vet and explain the ongoing situation, and ask for a different, longer course of antibiotics. Say you would like to pick them up without bringing in the cat.

Around here, if the cat has already seen the vet recently for a problem and it's persisting, they may give antibiotics or whatever necessary without a visit, taking into consideration how stressful the visit would be for the cat. I've done it multiple times.


----------

